# Brax GX2400 repair



## few35t (Dec 10, 2014)

I’ve got a Brax GX2400 that appears to have a problem with the output on one channel. I’m reading that their warranty system is excellent so I’ve sent an inquiry to Audiotec-Fischer and am currently awaiting reply. 

I’m fairly certain I’ll need to cover shipping costs though and am guessing the turn around time will be very lengthy, so I’m wondering if I might have other options.

Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

Nice amp. Are you the original owner?


----------



## few35t (Dec 10, 2014)

619Tundra said:


> Nice amp. Are you the original owner?


I purchased a car that had 2 in it already, it's a 135i built by the guys at HAT.


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

This is the US (North American) distributor for Brax. 
Send them a message, to see what your options are:





__





Loading…






www.msc-america.com


----------



## few35t (Dec 10, 2014)

Just spoke with someone at MSC, I'm going to ship the amp to them today for them to test, which they'll be able to do in about 2 weeks, if it needs repair it's off to Germany. This'll easily be a 2-3 month turnaround time, at least it'll be over winter. The person I spoke with said that the lifetime warranty only applies to the original owner, so I'll likely be responsible with repair costs, though I hope that ends up not being the case. These amps have had easily <10 hours playtime with me and I never touched the tune, or anything else for that matter. So not the best news but at least the process is in motion.


----------



## TonyUsa (8 mo ago)

Open the back up and check the fuses. Might be a simple fix.


----------



## few35t (Dec 10, 2014)

TonyUsa said:


> Open the back up and check the fuses. Might be a simple fix.


Fuses are fine. There's output but it's very noisy. Channel C, driver's side mid. Switch speaker wires between A and C and the noise moves to the passenger side, driver side sounds fine. Switch RCA inputs between A and C the problem stays at C. It's looking like the amp to me.


----------



## few35t (Dec 10, 2014)

Took a peak inside in case there was something obvious which there isn't as far as I can tell, definitely a thing of beauty though.












One thing I found a bit odd was the gain settings. Obviously the guys at HAT know what they're doing infinitely better than me, but I find it strange the gain settings vary so wildly. Maybe the physical position isn't representative of the actual setting. I thought about playing with them a bit to see if it made a difference, but I don't have a scope and figured they were set with precision. Even if it did make a difference it would still point to the amp.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Are those switches in the middle?

It might be worth giving them a shot of deoxit and moving them back and forth many times (with amp off).

Same could be said for the pots actually, sounds like a preamp issue to me, could be something as simple as a bit of oxidation in the moving parts.


----------



## TonyUsa (8 mo ago)

few35t said:


> Fuses are fine. There's output but it's very noisy. Channel C, driver's side mid. Switch speaker wires between A and C and the noise moves to the passenger side, driver side sounds fine. Switch RCA inputs between A and C the problem stays at C. It's looking like the amp to me.


Is your serial number in a thousand range? The latest one is in 1500 range.


----------



## few35t (Dec 10, 2014)

TonyUsa said:


> Is your serial number in a thousand range? The latest one is in 1500 range.


I don’t remember exactly but it was low, <100


----------



## few35t (Dec 10, 2014)

bnae38 said:


> Are those switches in the middle?
> 
> It might be worth giving them a shot of deoxit and moving them back and forth many times (with amp off).
> 
> Same could be said for the pots actually, sounds like a preamp issue to me, could be something as simple as a bit of oxidation in the moving parts.


Wish I tried that before getting her all boxed up, it’ll be on its way to Mesa shortly, if it’s something that simple I’d wager they’ll be able to sort it out and save the trip to Germany anyway.

The pots were actually marked with anti-tamper paint markers as well, so probably unwise to mess around there.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

So unbox it


----------

